# Baikal/Remington izh18mn



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi all I have recently come across a baikal remington izh18mn single shot rifle for not a bad price who has had experience with this? Good comments or bad comments?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Bakail is churning out pretty solid over/unders at great prices.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

I've had some experience with pistols they built in the 40s and 50s, they seem to be pretty good.
I've dealt a lot with their shotguns, they seem to be one of the better low end guns, never really heard any complaints about them.


----------

